

Within the next 50 years, Linux will dominate the OS market. - zatkin
http://blog.zk.gd/within-the-next-50-years-linux-will-dominate-the-os-market/

======
theforgottenone
What a bold prediction!

~~~
zatkin
I get the feeling this is sarcasm, but I could be wrong.

~~~
melling
Of course it's sarcasm. Why would anyone waste their time writing such a
prediction? Right or wrong, it adds no value. In the year 2064...

